# LaPlace, LA - Bear, M Young, White



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

<a href="http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/LA82/LA82.13645563-1-pn.jpg" target="_blank">

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13645563</a> 

There has been zero interest in this sweet baby. Shelter said he is extremely urgent. They said he is a wonderful dog.
Is there anyone out there who can help him, he is only a young dog.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Young White male- extremely Urgent*


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Young White male- extremely Urgent*










What a sweet boy!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Young White male- extremely Urgent*

AW hes adorable. I wonder what happened to his rear leg?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Young White male- extremely Urgent*

What a sweetie. 

Can someone help this baby?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Young White male- extremely Urgent*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Young White male- extremely Urgent*

Keep this boy on page one!


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Young White male- extremely Urgent*

Who We Are
We are the St John Parish Animal Shelter and our primary job is to take animals off of the streets and give them a safe place to stay until they can be adopted
THIS IS IN THEIR PAGE


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Young White male- extremely Urgent*

He needs some medical help as he has an opened sore on his back leg.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You need to respond to this post so that his location is apparent. 

I hope he gets some help!!!!!!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

So is this boy at the shelter? Certainly I would offer him boarding here to help but LA is a long way away.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

White Paws has been pulling alot of dogs from LA and are not having a problem with transport.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

any news?


----------

